
OpenPDF 1.0.5 released - roschdal
https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF/releases/tag/1.0.5
======
roschdal
OpenPDF 1.0.5 released today. OpenPDF is a Java library for creating and
editing PDF files with a LGPL and MPL open source license. OpenPDF is based on
a fork of iText.

Users of iText 2.1.x are strongly encouraged to upgrade to this OpenPDF
version, because of the CVE-2017-9096 iText XML External Entity Vulnerability,
which is fixed in this release.

[https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF](https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF)

